
Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6.8 Deprecates Btrfs - protomyth
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=RHEL-6.8-Deprecates-Btrfs
======
NotSammyHagar
Read the article, it is not really deprecated, it will be supported in rhel 7

